# Computer wont send signal to monitor???



## Guest (May 20, 2004)

Sorry so long but I tried to be as detailed as possible, I have a comp prob can u help me??

I have a Gateway computer, The computer worked but the harddrive was in bad shape, it wouldnt go past desktop, so to back up my files i removed the harddrive and attached it to another computer i have, i backed up as much files as i could get and i went to reformat the drive through DOS, c: wouldnt show up as a directory so i went into fdisk and erased the partitions i guess it was a non dos and maybe a boot partition, i dont know!! so anyway i did fdisk and then reformatted the drive.. That went fine so i installed Win 98se, install went perfect,although i did have to download sound drivers, other than that the os was installed with no probs, so I was thinking Great thats done, now ill put it back in the gateway and it will be all good..

Thats when I hit the brick wall.. After reattaching the harddrive back to its computer--all wires everything all good okay. So I turn it on and it seems to boot up fine as far as the sound of the computer, 

So heres my dreaded problem: Its either the monitors dont want to take the signal from the computer or somewhere in the computer the signal is being cut short.. ???The Monitors Just Wont Pick Up The Computer???Ive tried the monitor the comp came with as well as another one of mine. The monitor says no signal. the monitors are fine they work with all my other computers. 

Could it be what I did to the hard drive? Could it be the motherboard or processor maybe?? Could it be that the harddrive has to have a seperate partiontion with the boot files on it? if so how do i do that? Could the port be screwed up?

The hard drive boots up perfectly on other comps..theres no graphics card on the computer. the monitor goes straight to the motherboard. 

This is a gateway computer, Came with WimME but i replaced it with Win98se, harddrive was cable select in gateway, set to master and reformatted in a different comp(dont know if that matters)

I hope i gave all the info i need to get some help
Im so frustrated!! Please Help Me!!
Thank You


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

have you tried to boot with out hard drive? does it beep any? if it does not beep it means 1 of 2 things, 1 you have no motherboard speaker hooked up to the mother board. 2 your cpu or mother board is shot.


if it beeps try to put a video card in it to see if that works?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome. Is the video card an add in card? If so, perhaps you bumped it loose. Try taking it out and reinserting it. Ground yourself first.


----------



## newparadigm (May 20, 2004)

try to install a graphics card and see if the monitor will work with that.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2004)

newparadigm said:


> try to install a graphics card and see if the monitor will work with that.


Will do -- im gonna go on ebay to find an inexpensive one- 
what is the lowest mb graphics card i can use?
is a 4mb or an 8mb graphics card okay?


----------



## Mr. PC Doc (Mar 15, 2004)

That's too low... 32MB is probably the lowest you should go. You can get them for about 5 bucks on ebay.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

What does it have now? What model Gateway is it? And to go running out to replace what we don't even know is broken yet..............or for that matter WHAT ELSE may be broken.


----------



## TeknoSiS (Jan 11, 2004)

Your problem is that you didn't install Windows in the computer that you were going to use the hard drive with. Windows installed the wrong motherboard/chipset drivers, so you need to reformat and reinstall Windows on the PC that you want to use the hard drive with.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2004)

Mr.Pc Doc,, thanks ill get one.
Acacandy, its a Gateway ATXSTF FED Performance 1000, mfd 2/14/01, theres no current graphics card and i dont mind buying new parts at all, as long as it will help with the trouble shoot than i dont mind, Nothing else seems to be wrong, it was fine till i messed with the hard drive. Thanks

*Teknosis--*
"so you need to reformat and reinstall Windows on the PC that you want to use the hard drive with."

Okay ill try that-- but, can i reformat the harddrive on my good computer than put it back on the gateway? and then install windows?
*
the harddrive originally had 2 partitions,a non dos and a boot i think, i erased those in fdisk,, would that be contributing to the problem?*

even when the harddrive is not in the monitor wont get signal?

But Okay so im gonna reformat the drive then put it back in to the gateway and see if it that solves my problem!

Thanks guys the help is much appreciated!!!!


----------



## Firah (Apr 22, 2003)

*kobra103*,

Re-read *buddhafabio*'s reply before you go buy video card.


----------



## ETS (Oct 13, 1999)

Hi kobra103,

If your monitor is saying there is no signal then it has nothing to do with your hard drive, drivers or operating system. There is, however, an electrical problem with the connection or the onboard video circuits. Check to make sure your video connection from monitor to motherboard is secure. Reseat it. Check that none of the pins are bent. If all that seems ok, then there may be something wrong with the onboard video. If you can, check the bios setup to make sure it is still enabled. If it is then disable it before you try installing another video card. Like AcaCandy indicated, it's pointless to buy more hardware if you don't know what is broke. Instead, you might try borrowing a video card from another computer to test it first.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

TeknoSiS said:


> Your problem is that you didn't install Windows in the computer that you were going to use the hard drive with. Windows installed the wrong motherboard/chipset drivers, so you need to reformat and reinstall Windows on the PC that you want to use the hard drive with.


Without a hard drive even IN the computer, it should still get monitor signal  Windows does not even come into play while the computer is attempting to boot up


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2004)

ETS said:


> If you can, check the bios setup to make sure it is still enabled. If it is then disable it before you try installing another video card.


If you could give me a quick rundown of how to do it that would be great, all my computers only have the monitor to motherboard connection.



AcaCandy said:


> Without a hard drive even IN the computer, it should still get monitor signal  Windows does not even come into play while the computer is attempting to boot up


Thanks for the info Acacandy

If you could help i would appreciate it!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, the problem I see with that, is since you are getting no video, it's impossible to access the bios setup. Sorry ETS 

Perhaps a cmos jumper on the motherboard can be reset?


----------



## ETS (Oct 13, 1999)

DOH

Good point Candy! Anyway, I still stand by the other stuff I said.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

It's ok ETS, I have my moments too  Like missing the fact it was onboard video to begin with


----------

